
Debbie Harry Predicts End Of The Internet - yiedyie
http://www.contactmusic.com/story/debbie-harry-predicts-end-of-the-internet_4098532
======
Piskvorrr
[http://catb.org/jargon/html/I/Imminent-Death-Of-The-Net-
Pred...](http://catb.org/jargon/html/I/Imminent-Death-Of-The-Net-
Predicted-.html) \- this is a meme Older Than Web, really.

